# olds achieva '92 rear speakers blown



## cobra18 (Nov 1, 2004)

Hi all

does anybody know how to access and remove the rear speakers on a 92 olds achieva sedan?

thanks

cobra:4-dontkno


----------



## crazijoe (Oct 19, 2004)

If it's anything like a Grand Am you have to remove the rear seat.


----------



## cobra18 (Nov 1, 2004)

It's the same car basically. Is there a latch or do you have to force it? I couldn't find a latch per se.

thanks


----------



## crazijoe (Oct 19, 2004)

I had to unbolt the seat bottom to get to the bolts for the seat back. The seat belt bolts hold the the seat back into place. So you will need, I believe, a torx 60 bit and a lot of muscle to get the bolts out. After the seat bottom and back are out, then you can remove the rear package tray to access the rear speakers.

BTW, when I installed the new speakers, I mounted them underneath in the trunk. That way I don't have to mess around with the rear seat again.


----------



## cobra18 (Nov 1, 2004)

Thanks, that is very helpful. It makes you wonder why GM would do that though. Make things complicated.

thanks again, this forum is awesome. ray: :grin:


----------



## Volt-Schwibe (Jan 12, 2003)

as complicated as it may seem, with the proper tools, and the daily experience that shops tend to have, they could have those speakers out in less than 10 minutes.

when you do something every day, it tends to get easy.

however, for the average car owner, then yes, this idea to lock them in behind other parts makes life hell sometimes.

but, sadly, the manufacturer is not concerned with how hard this product will be to service, they are mostly only worried about how hard it will be to assemble.

(ford escort timing chain, for example.)


----------

